# Very simple clamp storage



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

A couple years ago I needed to get my clamps out of the way. Hanging here and there, laying in the way, etc., so I made a temporary hanger to put them on. It worked well enough but had a slight lack of muscle and a sag in the middle.









Today I bought 10 new Jorgs and in a few minutes had a "simple" way to store them. Just like the old one but with a little more arse.
3/4 ply with 1/4"+ dados 2-1/2" deep, on 1-1/4" centers. More screws holding it up and braces on the ends. Works for me.:yes:







Some of the Jorgs have a "dimple" punched right below the top jaw that got in the way. A sidegrinder and a cutter wheel fixed that.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Simple, but very effective!


----------



## neilorrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Simple and very useful and also very easy to make this type of hanger.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

Simple is good. How did you cut the dados?


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

MORRIS76 said:


> Simple is good. How did you cut the dados?


It's done easily on the TS with (2) 1/8 dado blades. (Set as high as you can get them.)
Jimmy


----------

